# How gay are you?



## amaro (Jun 9, 2010)

How gay are you?
Do the test here... gave me 16% gay, obviously this is flawed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.channel4.com/life/microsites/G/.../gayometer.html


----------



## Overman1977 (Jun 9, 2010)

amaro said:
			
		

> As gay are you?
> Do the test here... gave me 16% gay, obviously this is flawed.
> 
> 
> ...




Why?  Are you more gay than 16% or less gay?


EDIT:  WOW I got 46%... but I figure I should get 0% seeing as I don't wanna sex up guys.

BTW...what does wanting to redecorate a new place have to do with sex?.....lol


----------



## prowler (Jun 9, 2010)

Is that even still up?
I remember going on that in like Year 7.


----------



## Raika (Jun 9, 2010)

13%...
"You're a walking, talking red-blooded hetero guy. Just way too straight for these modern times mate!"
...
Huh...


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn straight, bitches.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 9, 2010)

I got a score of 30% Gay. Didn't really know how to answer half the questions though so meh.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm bi btw


----------



## mameks (Jun 9, 2010)

33%, close enough


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 9, 2010)

The test screwed with me for a sec. The little bar went to a 100% and I was like wtf!!! then i saw it said check results in which it gave me:

"40%
Loosen up my straight mate! These days women like a softer edge to grab onto."

I just knew answering some questions "i dont know how this would qualify me as guy but i know it will"


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah.


----------



## DarkWay (Jun 9, 2010)

fuck me that test scared me the screen before the end went up to 100% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then I saw get your results 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bastards nearly gave me a heart attack.
I'm apparently 36% gay, yet I'd never kiss a guy let alone anything else :shudder:


----------



## Advi (Jun 9, 2010)

shiiiiiiiiiiiet


----------



## Goli (Jun 9, 2010)

I got 40%.


----------



## olliepop2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

33%


----------



## Inunah (Jun 9, 2010)

Advice Fox said:
			
		

> shiiiiiiiiiiiet


These must be rigged, I got 53% and it told me I was a well adjusted straight chick.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm 30% gay.


----------



## Juanmatron (Jun 9, 2010)

30%


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 9, 2010)

This test sucks, I am way more then 63%


----------



## Demonbart (Jun 9, 2010)

I got 23% and I'm straight.
By the way I sriously was like WTF when they showed the ad for the "are you gayer than your pet" thing where the bar went up to 100%. Then I noticed the "show the results' button.


----------



## Advi (Jun 9, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Advice Fox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm quite sure your sex and choice of partner you choose at the beginning influences what the meter means, too.


----------



## Alex666 (Jun 9, 2010)

43% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but im straight i swear to god 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but nothing against gay people gotta love em


----------



## mameks (Jun 9, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> This test sucks, I am way more then 63%


hmmm...sucky test...but then, it's a computer...


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 9, 2010)

16%, i'm straight...



			
				Demonbart said:
			
		

> I got 23% and I'm straight.
> By the way I sriously was like WTF when they showed the ad for the "are you gayer than your pet" thing where the bar went up to 100%. Then I noticed the "show the results' button.



LOL SAME!


----------



## Mantis41 (Jun 9, 2010)

20% Gay.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
Was quite funny when I saw the meeter hit 100% I was


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2010)

16% for me. Normally I hate these tests, but this one was actually fun!


----------



## Sephi (Jun 9, 2010)

40%.

quiz needs to be more complex, it's uselessly simple


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 9, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> I got 23% and I'm straight.
> By the way I sriously was like WTF when they showed the ad for the "are you gayer than your pet" thing where the bar went up to 100%. Then I noticed the "show the results' button.


this, exactly


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 9, 2010)

Most of those questions don't apply to me at all, so I gave up.

I'm 0% though, if you're wondering.


----------



## Jolan (Jun 9, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Most of those questions don't apply to me at all, so I gave up.
> 
> I'm 0% though, if you're wondering.


Blatant Lies.

Wat, I get 30%? It says I should be less "rough" and more "sensitive" so women could like me more.
...This is obviously aimed at making you even gayer.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 9, 2010)

I got 30%.

People ask me if I'm gay a lot.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm 16% Gay

I'm to straight for these modern times apparently ?


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jun 9, 2010)

This test is stereotyping gay people, and most of those questions were personality based rather than gay or straight based. 

Got 30% BTW and I'm straight.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 9, 2010)

MEH 30%..


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 9, 2010)

I am 13% gay... A whole thirteen?

*Objection!!*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 9, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> I'm 16% Gay
> 
> I'm to straight for these modern times apparently ?



Exact same result as me!  I think the 16% came from my admiration for lesbian porn, but bloody hell - what straight guy don't get off on 2 hot chicks going at it! lol  And just like dinofan I thought WTF when the meter first started rising!  Bastards!


----------



## giratina16 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hmm I got 36% gay.... I'm not attracted to men though. The questions were totally irrelevant though.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 9, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Yup, it must of. I thought that was more of a straight man sort of thing anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WE IZ DA SAMEZ CZ WE IZ FRM DA NURTH WEZT


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 9, 2010)

16% Woo.


----------



## Julian Sidewind (Jun 9, 2010)

26% ...go team?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2010)

I got 40%, but I doubt that this test can even be half-way accurate, since I used to be called 'gay' by a lot of people (I may add that I'm not). I mean, wtf is wrong with some of these questions? Take 15 for example: "Would you rather: a) meet your favourite footballer b) be your favourite footballer" -- I don't even have a "favourite footballer". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> This test sucks, I am way more then 63%








 Case closed.


----------



## Laxus (Jun 9, 2010)

I am 30% gay. Does that mean I am 30% happy?


----------



## logical thinker (Jun 9, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> I'm bi btw


Ditto. The difference is that mine was 26%.
I think I am bi and I thought the percentage would be higher, but this test is too simple and the questions are useless, in my opinion.


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 9, 2010)

43.
test was silly


----------



## Elritha (Jun 9, 2010)

26%
"You're a straight-laced girlie girl with just a hint of your butch side sometimes popping out."

Most of the questions asked were silly and irrelevant.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 9, 2010)

23%

Is this a good or a bad thing?


----------



## vergilite (Jun 9, 2010)

im happy with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this test makes no sense if you think about it someone could be 12% gay and may act on that due to environmental factors etc, whereas someone could be 80% and never act on it, i mean whats to say someone is "gay", having sex with the same sex, being too much of a "girl".


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 9, 2010)

Apparently, I'm 53% gay. (Forgot to look at the results. :facepalm: ) ;P Huh. Though to be honest, some of those questions need a 'None of the above.' LOL.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 10, 2010)

"DeadLocked is 23% gay"
Not gay enough?!
..sexuality is dealt in absolute, there's no partially or mostly >

Oh and it's by channel 4, the station which hosts big brother...


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jun 10, 2010)

20%
Im content.


----------



## ore0 (Jun 10, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> fuck me that test scared me the screen before the end went up to 100%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMFG same except i got 26%


----------



## amaro (Jun 10, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> 23%
> 
> Is this a good or a bad thing?


depends on the point of view!


----------



## scrtmstr (Jun 10, 2010)

16%  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and i'm straight so that's good to know


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 10, 2010)

What the crap man, im pretty sure the questions about lesbian porn, trimming my pubes, and the lucky underwear ones got me.


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 10, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> This test is stereotyping gay people, and most of those questions were personality based rather than gay or straight based.
> Exactly.
> 
> I got:
> ...


Sexuality is absolute?  Don't be silly.  Psychologists and the experience of a lot of people disagree with you. Sexuality is as absolute as gender.  (hint, it isn't.)


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm gayer than all you bastards glued together but I still jerk it to female pix


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 10, 2010)

26% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




glad i am not over the 50% check point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although i have no idea what some of the questions are :\

and curse them for showing me that 100% 

@trolley: i hope that's not the case, after all, us males, of cos we get off to 2 girls in action.. which male doesn't? .


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jun 10, 2010)

20 percent


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 10, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The Channel 4 Gay-O-Meter has calculated that ______ is 40 percent gay! Find out just how gay you are with the Channel 4 Gay-O-Meter. You might act straight mate, but I bet your mother always knew you'd grow up to be a gay guy!



Wow... lol (lil insider)


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 10, 2010)

With a name like Bender...who knew?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 10, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> 43.


Admit it!


----------



## alidsl (Jun 10, 2010)

23, I think that's ok


----------



## King Zargo (Jun 10, 2010)

30, its all good.


----------



## Costello (Jun 10, 2010)

lol @this test:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> im gonna tell you if you're gay.
> but first, i need to know a few things:
> - are you male or female?
> - do you like men or women?
> ...


ridiculous...


----------



## mad567 (Jun 10, 2010)

23%


----------



## Thoob (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm 20% gay.


----------



## Langin (Jun 10, 2010)

50% gay Yeah! OMG why not 100%?!

nobody does expect me to be gay... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BUT I AM SO MUCH MORE GAY THEN THAT FUCKING 50(caps)%!!


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 10, 2010)

lol it said i was 30% gay haha...that one question about do you think your best friend is sexy it assumes that your best friend is the same sex as you which mine isn't lol.


----------



## Langin (Jun 10, 2010)

filled in random, 95%!!! COOL


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 10, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> lol @this test:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I thought that was pretty much as far as it needed to go.

And syko, the vast majority of my friends are female. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm at least partially attracted to a few of them.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jun 11, 2010)

23%
Seems about right.
Though not for the reasons asked in the test.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 11, 2010)

I LEIK TITS.
/Thread


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm 20% gay. Most of the questions were about being "beautiful" or not caring about flaws. Along with questions about decoration.

It's a stereotypical test. Also, as Costello said, it contradicts itself before it even starts.


----------



## Sanoblue (Jun 11, 2010)

53% said i was str8 acting but my mom knew i would grow up to be a gay boy. lol 

1 my mother had NO clue
2 i am gay and consider myself very str8 lol


----------



## TrapperKeeperX (Jun 11, 2010)

One question should of been Do you like Kathy Griffin? Why Yes I do! She loves her gays and women & lesbians and a few straight guys. That needs to be a question I love Kathy Griffin because let's admit it she tells great jokes and talks some sh*t about people.


----------



## Gore (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Maplemage (Jun 11, 2010)

I got 36%


----------



## rastsan (Jun 14, 2010)

told me 87%... I know I can be flaming sometimes but really... (Im Bisexual, and have a 12 or 13 year old out there somewhere)


----------



## Acetic Orcein (Jun 15, 2010)

30%

The thing I hate about these quizzes is the way they restrict your choices with definite options! Of course, they have to do that so you fit within their categories, but baah! I still hate that sort of thing. Most of the time I want to go for the 'it depends option' as opposed to a straight yes or no.


----------



## dark ajax (Jun 15, 2010)

20% This test was stupid, it would be more likely to say how much you use your femenine side or something like that. But cmon, what is the relation between liking cock and prefering to be a cat or dog...
BTW, i thing 20% is way too much, i don't find myself atracted sexually 20% to men, so this is just plain ridiculous...


----------



## mAlvarado (Jun 15, 2010)

13%


----------

